
Kalliope: Customizable Jarvis like assistant - sispheor
Kalliope is a modular always-on voice controlled personal assistant designed for home automation.<p>This new release brings new features, fixes many bugs and new plugins (called neurons !).<p>You can check details, videos and the neuron market place on the github page : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kalliope-project.github.io&#x2F;
The target is a rasp3 on raspbian, but you can quickly test it on a Ubuntu. You just need a microphone and a speaker&#x2F;heapphones.
The project is open source under the MIT licence. Find sources on github : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kalliope-project&#x2F;kalliope
Enjoy !
======
sharemywin
this is pretty cool.

